# Spinys in Destin



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

2 nice spinys, 2 shovel nose and limit of snapper with a black snapper.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Stud lobster!


----------



## chezwhat? (Jul 5, 2010)

Good job. Can you give a tad bit more info?(depth, type bottom) I can't seem to find any since the season opened, saw several in July.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! Shoot the snapper or rod n reel?


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

The spinys were on live bottom in 120ft. of water. We found a hole at the very end of the dive that had at least 30 dozers, but didn't have enough air to get them.

I shot the big snapper and the black snapper, the rest were rod n reel.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, there used to be quite a few of those rascals here back in the 90's. That was my favorite thing to do, wrestle with spineys.


----------



## chezwhat? (Jul 5, 2010)

Rich Lacour said:


> The spinys were on live bottom in 120ft. of water. We found a hole at the very end of the dive that had at least 30 dozers, but didn't have enough air to get them.
> 
> I shot the big snapper and the black snapper, the rest were rod n reel.


 
Thanks, we don't get either of them like we did in pre-opal days, but the shovelnose seem to be getting more plentiful. I like diving the "swiss cheese" bottom for bugs. Never fails, always find the honey hole about the time you run out of air, I've found that as I get older it is not as important to get em all, they'll be there next time.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I am no expert or marine biologist but my ******* keys native theory is this...

We know the spiny lobs of the keys are juveniles... we also know they "march" in a line up both the east and west coasts of the fl peninsula.

My theory is those going up the west were from adults off the p-handle and those going up the atlantic side are from jupiter to st. augustine.

I have never heard of many "shorts" caught off either the p-handle or the northern most reaches on the east coast.

Sorta like salmon returning to their home stream to spawn.

I think the violence on the gulf bottom during a 'cane, due to the layout, is moreso than on the east coast with the continental shelf bucking alot of the storm currents upwards which would buffer the affects on the reefs which are MANY miles from the shelf over there.

I didn't think 15 years would be a realistic down time but ya'll tank suckers are the eyes in the deep...

I will ask some of my east coast scuab buddies what they are seein' off daytona for spiny count. 

PS... I never heard of a shovelnose until movin' here!!!
Do they taste as good as a spiny?
Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Shovelnose are actually better tasting because they are smaller and a tad sweeter. I can't explain the spineys thing but they sure aren't here like they used to be. I also know there are tons of them off Sebastian to Just North of Canaveral. No change in numbers there.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We bagged a 4.5 pounder off of Pensacola on Saturday (10/30/2010). To us the spineys are a bit sweeter and milder than shovel nose.


----------

